# :: Graphic Tablet ::



## Tetse (25. März 2002)

Also ich wusste nicht richtig wo ich meine Frage sonst reinschreiben sollte, also schreib ich sie hier rein, da ich auch hauptsächlich mit PSP arbeite ... - meine Frage: kann mir jemand ein gutes Graphic Tablet empfehlen? Ich steig jetzt grade so ins CGing ein und hab von anderen gehört dass so nen Teil empfehlenswert wäre, kenn mich da aber nicht genügend aus...


----------



## zenga (25. März 2002)

denke Wacom/Intuos sind ganz gut 
http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/intuos2/index.asp
ich habs elber nen altes wacom art pad (5 jahre alt), voll zufrieden
vielleicht mal bei ebay guckn ?
oder neu hier:

hier mal die preise bei amazon
und
arktis


----------



## Tetse (1. April 2002)

*aha...*

Erstma Danke,
hm, die Preise rocken ja...
Ich werd mich dann mal bei Ebay umschauen - muss man bei Tablets auf irgendwas achten? Und welches Format ist empfehlenswert - reicht schon A6 oder so aus?


----------



## zenga (4. April 2002)

format ?
kommt drauf an, was du machen willst.
hobbymässig mal nen foto freistellen,
oder professionell arbeiten.
vielleicht vorher mal im Fachhandel testen ?
also für privat würde ich mir neu
nix unter A5 kaufen.
aber alles ne Gescmacks -und $$ frage


----------



## Tetse (5. April 2002)

@ Zenga
Wie schon gesagt hab ich erst vor kuzem mit CGing angefangen und da das Arbeiten mit ner Maus viel zu einschränkend und umständlich ist wollt ich mir mal nen Tablet ansehen. So wäre das erstmal auch nur hobbymäßig gedacht. 
Jedenfalls danke für die Ratschläge - ich werd mich mal nen bissel nach einem umsehen.


----------

